# Cape Town Sewage Outrage at beaches



## Riaz (8/12/15)

http://carteblanche.dstv.com/player/969654

Check this out guys

Some eye opening and scary stuff


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Im in the habit of an evening pee in the garden, its already dark and seems pointless to travel all the way to the back of the house to the bathroom and use water to flush my personal waste water away.
So Ive been "_watering_" my little 30cm avocado tree thats been growing for about 3 years now... and boom it just suddenly died 3 days ago.
I've been racking my brains to try and figure this out when it suddenly occured to me, Ive been on antibiotics for the last 3 weeks due to dental surgery.

So my point is... hospital waste(medicines etc) isnt going to do the marine life any good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/12/15)

Very scary


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Ag no man, that is terrible!


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Im in the habit of an evening pee in the garden, its already dark and seems pointless to travel all the way to the back of the house to the bathroom and use water to flush my personal waste water away.
> So Ive been "_watering_" my little 30cm avocado tree thats been growing for about 3 years now... and boom it just suddenly died 3 days ago.
> I've been racking my brains to try and figure this out when it suddenly occured to me, Ive been on antibiotics for the last 3 weeks due to dental surgery.
> 
> So my point is... hospital waste(medicines etc) isnt going to do the marine life any good.


Any sort of hardcore chemical is no good.

I have a bunch of evergreens right next to the patio. They flourish with the amount of shade/sun they get.

One day I washed the patio with tile cleaner and bleach, and just mopped the wet into the bush... the evergeens starting wilting the next day.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

